# Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

Die selbsternannte Interessenvertretung für "Anglerinnen und Angler" - der DAFV - verweist auf seiner Seite auf einen Test der Stiftung Warentest. 
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/alles-fuer-die-katz

Und hier gehts zur Seite bei der Stiftung Warentest:
http://www.test.de/Spenden-Diesen-Organisationen-koennen-Sie-trauen-4633447-0/

Leider kostet der Bericht 1,50 €. Er ist es aber wert - denn unsere lieben Freunde der anderen Naturschutzverbände werden getestet.

Die Stiftung (aktuell ja auch mit Rittersport-Schokolade im Clinch) beurteilt dabei unter anderem die Transparenz der Natur- und Tierschutzverbände.

Da der Deutsche Angelfischer-Verräter-Verband schon darauf verweist, habe ich eigentlich darauf gehofft, dass auch er von der Stiftung Warentest (schließlich nennt er sich ja selbst "Naturschutzverband") getestet wird. Einnahmen, Transparenz - alles Dinge, die hoch interessant wären, wenn sie von der Stiftung Warentest mal unter die Lupe genommen worden wären.

*Aber:* FEHLANZEIGE - die Stiftung Warentest befasst sich mit so wesentlichen Organisationen wie: "Animal Friends International", eine Organisation, die selbst im Internet kaum wahrnehmbar ist, also eher unbedeutend sein dürfte.

*Zum Vergleich:* Der DAFV verarscht - äääh vertritt, entschuldigung - deutschlandweit über 500.000 Mitglieder und ist stolz darauf, NATURSCHUTZVERBAND zu sein. Und dieser Verband hat es noch nicht einmal geschafft, sich so zu positionieren, dass er wenigstens als NATURSCHUTZVERBAND (wenn schon nicht als Anglerverband) wahrgenommen wird. 

*Aber:*
Nicht getestet zu werden ist auch ein Testergebnis. Nämlich das schlechteste, das man sich vorstellen kann! Ich fasse es mal in Worte: Nicht mal die testende Organisation hat den Verband wahrgenommen. *Testergebnis damit: MISERABEL!*
*Transparenz: ÖFFENTLICH NICHT WAHRNEHMBAR!*

*Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus:*
Dieser Verband EXISTIERT IM SPIEL DER GROSSEN de facto nicht! Er verzettelt sich beim Kormoran und der Wasserkraft - und verliert dabei den Anschluss, die Augenhöhe, das eigentliche Ziel.

Das sagt viel aus über die Fähigkeiten "unserer" Vertreter, der Wirksamkeit dieses Verbandes - und die Sinnlosigkeit, diese Organisation weiter zu stützen und zu verteidigen.

Leider kann ich die Ergebnisse hier - da kostenpflichtig - nicht veröffentlichen, aber der Artikel ist es wirklich wert. Er nennt nämlich auch die Einnahmen der Verbände, mit denen der DAFV konkurriert.
*
Beispiel:*
BUND: 16,3 Mio (!!!) Transparenz: Mittel
Greenpeace: fast 55 Millionen (!!!) Transparenz: Mittel

Selbst kleine Verbände, wie zum Beispiel der "Bund gegen Missbrauch der Tiere" verfügt über 5 Millionen!

Und unser Verband - der steht finanziell direkt am Abgrund!


Anglerkameraden - wacht endlich auf und tretet diesem Verband und seinem Präsidium in den Hintern! Mit diesen Vertretern stehen wir auf verlorenem Posten, einer übermächtigen Lobby ausgeliefert! Wehrt euch! *Es geht um das schönste Hobby der Welt!!!*

Alternativen müssen her! Schnell, bald und schlagkräftig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

;-))))))))))

Da wird aber einer langsam auch stinkig...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ;-))))))))))
> 
> Da wird aber einer langsam auch stinkig...



Haben mich die vielen Rufe-Zeichen verraten? ;+

Nur wer die Augen noch zu hat, hat die Zeichen der Zeit noch nicht erkannt.

Wenn man sich die Finanzkraft ansieht, die hinter den wirklichen "Naturschutzverbänden" steht, können wir Angler sowas von einpacken, wenn es nicht gelingt, uns endlich richtig zu positionieren.

Ich fürchte allmählich auch, dass im AB nicht scharz gemalt wird. Sondern eine realistische Zukunft des Angelns gezeichnet wird.

P.S.: Und ich hab auch verdammt lange gebraucht, das zu begreifen. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> P.S.: Und ich hab auch verdammt lange gebraucht, das zu begreifen. Besser spät als nie.


Danke - wieder einer, der zeigt, dass unsere Arbeit (früher oder später halt) wirkt..

Überlegt euch mal, wie wenig Probleme wir mit dem DAFV hätten, müsste sich der aus Spenden finanzieren - der Trümmertruppe würde eh kein (vernünftiger) Mensch spenden, damit wär das größte Problem der Angler, der (VDSF)DAFV, schnell erledigt ;-))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

So, habe Kontakt zum DAFV aufgenommen und folgende Fragen gestellt:
- wie interpretiert das Präsidium die Testergebnisse der Konkurrenz
- wie interpretiert das Präsidium die Nichterwähnung des DAFV
- wie gedenkt sich das Präsidium gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Verbände durchzusetzen.

Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

grins - gut gemacht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> *Aber:*
> Nicht getestet zu werden ist auch ein Testergebnis. Nämlich das schlechteste, das man sich vorstellen kann! Ich fasse es mal in Worte: Nicht mal die testende Organisation hat den Verband wahrgenommen. *Testergebnis damit: MISERABEL!*
> *Transparenz: ÖFFENTLICH NICHT WAHRNEHMBAR!*
> 
> ...



Erklär mir mal bitte, warum der DAVF bei diesem Test hätte dabei sein sollen?
Die Stiftung Warentest testet hier Spendenorganisationen aus dem Bereich Tier-und Umweltschutz hinsichtlich der Transparenz bei der Verwendung der Spendengelder, was bitte hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit dem DAVF zu tun?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal bitte, warum der DAVF bei diesem Test hätte dabei sein sollen?
> Die Stiftung Warentest testet hier Spendenorganisationen aus dem Bereich Tier-und Umweltschutz hinsichtlich der Transparenz bei der Verwendung der Spendengelder, was bitte hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit dem DAVF zu tun?



Sten, stell dich nicht so an,
darum gehts doch nicht...
alles ist Schaixxe was irgendwo - irgendwie mit dem DAFV in Verbindung gebracht (an Haaren herbeigezogen) werden kann.
Das ist Mainstream - neuer Zeitgeist...

Peilst du das nicht?

Sicher kannst auch du nicht mehr richtig denken.
Bei mir kommts vom vielen Abnicken... 
evtl. gar ein Schleudertrauma |kopfkrat
Woran liegts bei dir?

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Koalabaer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> was bitte hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit dem DAVF zu tun?



Nichts!

Es zeigt nur, wie leicht den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen ist.
Hier gibt es dann wieder Gemeinsamkeiten. |rolleyes


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - gut gemacht.


 
Nein, nicht gut gemacht. 

Du hättest Lui besser erklären sollen, dass er hier völlig auf dem Holzweg ist und die Stiftung Warentest spendenorientiert arbeitende Verbände getestet hat. Das hat mit dem DAFV so viel zu tun wie der DFB mit der Caritas.

Reflexartiges Handeln ist der Sache nicht immer dienlich. So machen wir uns bestenfalls lächerlich. #h


----------



## ha.jo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Reflexartiges Handeln ist der Sache nicht immer dienlich. So machen wir uns bestenfalls lächerlich. #h



Schon geschehen.#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

@Sten und Blauzahn:
Wieso der DAFV getestet werden hätte sollen (respektive müssen):
Weil er es schaffen hätte müssen, sich ähnlich zu positionieren und aufzustellen!

Wieso generieren die keine Spenden? Haben sie es noch nicht geschafft, ein spendenwürdiges Profil zu schärfen? Vielleicht bei der Anglerschaft? Oder wenigstens bei den Naturschützern?

Daher kann man das tatsächlich so sehen wie ihr: Der Test hat nichts mit dem DAFV zu tun - aber aus den Gründen, die ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Doch, es ist gut gemacht.
Jeder einzelne, der denen "da oben" zeigt, dass sich was regt, ist ein Guter.

Jeder einzelne, wenn sie mitrkiegen, dass alles was "die da oben" machen, nicht mehr wie früher stumpf kommentarlos hingenommen wird - dafür gibt's ja Delegierte und Funktionäre.

Auch  wenns eine einzelne Aktion nichts bringen wird (wie auch, bei den Sesselklebern?), bringt es doch soviel, dass sie merken, nicht mehr unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit stumpf und anglerfeindlich weitermauscheln zu können.

Besser als immer noch zu glauben, ne Güllegrübe von innen mit ner Gabel leer zu kriegen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So machen wir uns bestenfalls lächerlich. #h




WIR machen uns nicht lächerlich. Wenn, dann mach ICH mich lächerlich. Das ist mein Privatvergnügen, das niemand teilen braucht. Nicht mal meine Ansicht, dass es sehr wohl Rückschlüsse auf den DAFV zulässt, braucht irgendwer hier teilen. 

Und selbst wenn meine ersten zwei Fragen diskutabel sein sollten, bleibt die letzte:

Wie will sich das Präsidium gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Naturschutzverbände durchsetzen?


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Jep, wenn die Karre schon im Dreck steckt, dann können auch Spenden helfen! Kommt natürlich bei denen keiner drauf! Haben wohl doch noch ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass bei Spendengeldern mal eher die Nachfrage nach dessen Verwendung kommt!

Und immer schön zeigen, dass sie im Fokus stehen! Daher gute Aktion!#6

Und richtig, wieso machen "wir" uns lächerlich! Lächerlich ist die dahingehende Äußerung!

Eigentlich könnte man als Aktion bei verschiedentlichen Themen einen Serienbrief erstellen, den jeder absetzen kann!

Sollten wir in der IG mal besprechen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie will sich das Präsidium gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Naturschutzverbände durchsetzen?


 
Überhaupt nicht. Gegen die großen Naturschutzverbände zu kämpfen wird nie erfolgreich sein. Die haben großen Rückhalt (vor allem auch bei jungen Leuten) und sammeln Spenden ein, von denen wir nur träumen können. Ich weiß aber aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man durchaus mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten kann. Naturschutz ist nicht Tierschutz.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie will sich das Präsidium gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Naturschutzverbände durchsetzen?



Lächerliche paar € pro Nase(Organisierte) würden ausreichen!
Diese für einen schlagkräftigen Verband auszugeben, würde ich voll zustimmen!
Dann noch die unorganisierten ins Boot holen. Wird aber schwer... die denken wahrscheinlich... alles Gute kommt von alleine! |rolleyes
Selbst auf der Mikulin-Ära sind die so mit geschwommen und dachten... scheixx drum! andere bezahlen und machen... ich hab dann mal meine Vorteile und gut ist.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Die "lächerlichen paar Euro"?

Für diese dilettantische Trümmertruppe?

*Jeder Cent wäre einer zu viel.*

Die sollten sich nur aus Spenden finanzieren müssen, dann würden sie endlich auch konkret was  für Angler tun - weil sonst keine Kohle.

So wird ein Schuh draus, nicht, indem man Unfähigkeit auch noch gutes Geld hinterherschmeisst......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Lächerliche paar € pro Nase(Organisierte) würden ausreichen!
> Diese für einen schlagkräftigen Verband auszugeben, würde ich voll zustimmen!


 
Der NABU hat in Deutschland 520.000 Mitglieder und hatte 2012 Einnahmen von 29,5 Mio. €

http://www.nabu.de/nabu/portrait/jahresberichte/

Harte Nuss!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Gegen die großen Naturschutzverbände zu kämpfen wird nie erfolgreich sein. Die haben großen Rückhalt (vor allem auch bei jungen Leuten) und sammeln Spenden ein, von denen wir nur träumen können. Ich weiß aber aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man durchaus mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten kann. Naturschutz ist nicht Tierschutz.



Das ist meiner Meinung aber zu kurz gedacht. Naturschutz umfasst ja per Definition den Biotopschutz und den Artenschutz. Das heißt, die Angler siedeln die Meerforelle wieder an - und aus Gründen des Artenschutzes wird das Fangen der Meerforelle verboten oder eingeschränkt (-> sh. aktuelle Diskussionen). Nur als Beispiel - das gibts in ähnlicher Form mit Äschen etc.

Angeln ist meiner Meinung nach halt das NUTZEN der Natur (egal ob Nahrungserwerb, Erhohlung, etc.) - und schließt damit auch den Schutz der Natur insoweit ein, dass ich nachhaltig nur nutzen kann, was ich auch vor Ausrottung etc. schütze.

Naturschutz und Natur-Nutzung gehen daher (sh. Beispiel Meerforelle) teilweise konträr. Damit muss man sich - sofern man Anglerinteressen vertreten will - mit diesen Verbänden auseinander- und wohl auch irgendwann mal durchsetzen.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für diese dilettantische Trümmertruppe?



Natürlich nicht!

Bei anglerfreundlichen Bedingungen ala Mikulin kostenlos Vorteile mitnehmen(ohne sich zu beteiligen) aber schon mal garnicht!

ist aber Geschichte: wollte man im VDSF nicht! Diese Alternative zu verlieren... ist selbst im VDSF scheinbar nicht tragisch? Also so gewollt!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Angeln setzt die Erhaltung und Schaffung der Lebensräume voraus und damit steckt der Naturschutz immanent in dieser Tätigkeit! 

Man muss klar machen, dass man Teil des Naturschutzes ist! Fällt diese Tätigkeit weg, müsste das sonst wer anders übernehmen!
Wer setzt sonst Fische? Niemand! Naturschutz hört ja über der Wasseroberfläche aus!
Die Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden besteht folglich aus einem Zusammenarbeiten aber auch aus der Wahrung/Vermittlung der eigenen Interessen!


----------



## Koalabaer (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden besteht folglich aus einem Zusammenarbeiten aber auch aus der Wahrung/Vermittlung der eigenen Interessen!



#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## mathei (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

die  testen auch jeden schei$$ nur um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. erinnere mich gerne an den test der Stadiums zur Fußball wm.
bekommen warscheinlich durch ihre normalen test nicht genug kohle zusammen. also deren Meinung ist mir völlig wuppe.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden besteht folglich aus einem Zusammenarbeiten aber auch aus der Wahrung/Vermittlung der eigenen Interessen!



Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

Aber: Die Naturschützer gibts schon - da hat ein unbedeutender und schlecht geführter Verband wenig bis nichts zu melden. Daher finde ich die Positionierung als Naturschutzverband (als einer von vielen noch viel mächtigeren Verbänden) nicht richtig. Es gibt genug andere Verbände, die das Nutzen von Natur und den Naturschutz so auf die Reihe kriegen, dass sich das gegenseitig nicht ausschließt - und besetzen damit strategische Nieschen und grenzen sich somit ab (was wiederrum fürs Generieren von Spenden interessant ist).


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber: Die Naturschützer gibts schon - da hat ein unbedeutender und schlecht geführter Verband wenig bis nichts zu melden. Daher finde ich die Positionierung als Naturschutzverband (als einer von vielen noch viel mächtigeren Verbänden) nicht richtig. Es gibt genug andere Verbände, die das Nutzen von Natur und den Naturschutz so auf die Reihe kriegen, dass sich das gegenseitig nicht ausschließt - und besetzen damit strategische Nieschen und grenzen sich somit ab (was wiederrum fürs Generieren von Spenden interessant ist).



Na ja, die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband hat schon Vorteile, da ja auch formale Rechte wie Anhörungen daraus erwachsen.
Man muss  denen nur eben mal Beine machen, diese Funktion in die zutreffende Richtung wahrzunehmen. 
Den Brief von Airlinghaus konnten Sie auch nicht mehr ignorieren!
Wer sich den verinnerlicht hat, kann Sie daraufhin auch in die Verpflichtung zum Handeln nehmen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na ja, die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband hat schon Vorteile, da ja auch formale Rechte wie Anhörungen daraus erwachsen.



Unbestritten. Allerdings erwachsen daraus auch Pflichten, die (m. E.) anglerischen Zielen durchaus entgegen stehen können. Und die eine Entscheidung PRO Angeln evtl. schwierig machen, wenn dadurch der Status in Gefahr geraten würde.

Übrigens sind viele effektive Lobbyverbände KEINE Naturschutzverbände und leisten trotzdem hocheffektive Lobbyarbeit (und generieren trotzdem Spenden über die Gemeinnützigkeit).


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Übrigens sind viele effektive Lobbyverbände KEINE Naturschutzverbände und leisten trotzdem hocheffektive Lobbyarbeit (und generieren trotzdem Spenden über die Gemeinnützigkeit).




Die tun dann aber aktiv was für ihre Klientel - nicht wie der (VDSF)DAFV dagegen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die tun dann aber aktiv was für ihre Klientel - nicht wie der (VDSF)DAFV dagegen..



VSDF(DAFV) hat sich nur den Status als Naturschutzverband zugelegt, damit sie nun begründet nichts tun können/dürfen/müssen.

Jetzt ist dort Füsse hochlegen angesagt und abwarten.


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Zumal die Präsidentin nun endlich diesen Titel als Vertreterin eines solchen ihrer Vita hinzufügen durfte, um damit zumindestens den Anschein einer Wahrnehmung dieser Interessen vorzugeben! 

Woanders sind ja noch ärgerlicherweise die Bienchen damit auf und davon geflogen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Jupp.

Imker sind schlauer als Angler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, nicht gut gemacht.
> 
> Du hättest Lui besser erklären sollen, dass er hier völlig auf dem Holzweg ist und die Stiftung Warentest spendenorientiert arbeitende Verbände getestet hat. Das hat mit dem DAFV so viel zu tun wie der DFB mit der Caritas.
> 
> Reflexartiges Handeln ist der Sache nicht immer dienlich. So machen wir uns bestenfalls lächerlich. #h



You got the point!#h

Es ist wirklich bizarr, aus was für Abwegigkeiten hier manch einer versucht, Verbandsschelte zu konstruieren. Und auch wenn der fundamentale Ironist das anders sieht, mit solchen öffentlichen Trööts und einer einschlägigen Anfrage an den Verband macht man sich nicht nur selbst zum kompletten Depp, sondern den Rest gleich mit.





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Sten und Blauzahn:
> Wieso der DAFV getestet werden hätte sollen (respektive müssen):
> Weil er es schaffen hätte müssen, sich ähnlich zu positionieren und aufzustellen!



Der DAVF hätte sich also als spendensammelnder Tierschutzverein positionieren müssen? Die müßten 'ne ganze Menge, aber das definitiv nicht.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn meine ersten zwei Fragen diskutabel sein sollten, bleibt die letzte:
> 
> Wie will sich das Präsidium gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Naturschutzverbände durchsetzen?



Wieso muß sich das Präsidium eines Anglerverbandes gegen die Finanzkraft der großen Naturschutzverbände durchsetzen? 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Angeln setzt die Erhaltung und Schaffung der Lebensräume voraus und damit steckt der Naturschutz immanent in dieser Tätigkeit!



Laß dir in eurer IG, am besten von Thomas, mal erklären, warum das im Grunde Unfug ist.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

In diesem Eröffnungspost habe ich wirklich viele Fehler gemacht. Habe ich mich am Anfang noch über mich selbst geärgert, wandelte sich mein Ärger schnell in in die Erkenntnis, dass ich aus der deutlichen (und berechtigten) Kritik viel lernen kann. 

Ich glaube, ich hab noch bei keinem Thread so viel gelernt, wie bei diesem. Ich habe amateurhaft agiert, nicht ordentlich recherchiert und unverzeihliche Anfänger-Fehler gemacht. Danke, dass ihr mir mit eurer ehrlichen Kritik dieses aufgezeigt habt. Ich habe viel daraus gelernt - und werde alles Tun, solche primitiven Fehler zukünftig zu vermeiden.

Es gibt eben keine ehrlicheren Freunde als die eigenen Kritiker.

Insbesondere Sten: Deine offenherzige Kritik hat viel dazu beigetragen. 
Hierfür meinen ehrlichen Dank.


----------



## ralf-fennig (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stiftung Warentest testet "Tierschutzorganisationen"*

Was gibt es denn für glaubwürdigere Naturschützer als Angler? 
(von den wenigen, die am Liebsten jedes fischfressende Tier abknallen würden, mal abgesehen). 
Ich habe ein Interesse an Arten- und Fischreichtum in SAUBEREN Gewässern - und es macht auch mehr Spaß an einem natürlichen Flusslauf zu sitzen als an einem begradigten und eingedeichten Kanal. Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn der Besatz durch den Menschen weiter reduziert werden könnte weil den Fischen mehr Möglichkeiten zur natürlichen Vermehrung zur Verfügung stehen. 
Kurz: Ich habe ein ECHTES Interesse an gesunden Flüssen und Seen. 
Während viele andere "Naturschutzverbände" eigentlich nur Kampagnen fahren. Modethemen wie "Waldsterben", "Ozonloch" und "Klimawandel" werden hochgespielt um Spenden und Einfluss zu horten - und wenn sie abgelutscht sind werden sie genauso schnell wieder vergessen. 
Die Angler sollten in diesem Bereich noch viel Selbstbewusster auftreten und sich nicht allzu schnell unterbuttern lassen nur weil wir auch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen und essen. Auch das ist ja ein Stück Natur, sie ist ja AUCH da um genutzt zu werden.


----------

